# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  IIS Windows et PHP

## mickasou

J'ai cris dans forum Rseaux car mon problme vient de mon manque de connaissance en Rseau mais si cela ne convient pas, je changerais de place le sujet.

J'ai accept une mission pour un client, je vais lui faire son site en PHP avec le framework Symfony. Le client m'a cr un IIS windows server avec une connexion  Mysql. Le problme est que je ne sais pas du tout comment faire pour "connecter" symfony et le serveur afin de pouvoir visualiser mes pages, par exemple (143.85.63:34/login). Je pensais que a allais tre simple mais mes maigres connaissances en rseau ont raison de moi.

Un coup de pouce me ferais grandement du bien  ::):

----------


## senacle

Je travaille avec Laravel, bas en partie sur symfony.
On doit trouver  peu prs la mme chose.

Il doit y avoir un fichier de configuration de connecteur  une base de donnes.
Il est possible de prciser tous les paramtres.

Par exemple pour mon code dans Laravel, j'ai ce connecteur :



```

```

----------

